# Divers soucis iMac G3 OS X 10.3.9



## Heatflayer (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

pour commencer, un grand bravo à cette communauté à l'écoute de tous ces membres, c'est agréable de parcourir un tel forum !  Je suis donc là devant mon écran à vous écrire pour solliciter votre aide en plusieurs points ...  Je viens d'acquérir un iMac G3 500MHz (128Mb de ram) avec un OS X 10.3.9 installé dessus. Etant utilisateur de Mac depuis maintenant ... 23h et des poussières (faut bien commencer un jour ) plusieurs points m'échappent ... 

*Je n'arrive pas à faire fonctionner le son de l'iMac (dans les préférences la case "silence" est cochée et grisée, même en branchant une paire d'écouteurs ...)
*ni iTunes ni VLC ni Quicktime n'arrivent à me lire une vidéo ou une musique : iTunes bloque sur la chanson, le curseur de durée de la chanson ne défile pas, VLC et Quicktime lisent la vidéo mais rectangle noir sans son ...

et 3e point, moins urgent je dirai, je voulais savoir si quelqu'un savait où je pourrais me procurer de la ram (128mb c'est chaud .. ) 

En attendant impatiemment vos réponses, merci à tous !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2009)

bonsoir

points importants

quand on achete un mac d'occaze deux reflexes

*faire un Apple hardware test ( sur un des cd gris)
ca repère des gros defauts machines

** Réinstaller l'OS
ceci afin de repartir sur des bases neuves propres et  en faire TON mac
( comme sorti d'emballage)

car pour l'instant ce n'est pas ton mac mais une machine avec fichiers pas à toi , dont tous les defauts et erreurs de l'utilisateur precédent )

ceci sous entend que TU AS  les cd gris
(selon l'age de la bestiole ce sont des cd ou dvd)

si tu ne les as pas c'est un mauvais signe et qui selon moi vaut annulation de la vente
(les cd gris sont...indispensables et inséparables d'un mac)

--
en attendant
on va verifier une chose
tu vas créer un compte OSX
c'est facile
preferences systeme / comptes/ bouton plus
mets toi en administrateur ce sera plus simple 

et c'est sur CE compte là qu'on va examiner si ca foire

----
edit
pour la ram
le max est de 1GB
Barrettes 2 emplacements pour  PC-100 3,3V 168 pin SDRAM


----------



## Heatflayer (24 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir ! quelle rapidité de réponse, merci  ! J'ai oublié de préciser des points importants. Je n'ai aucun CD de n'importe quel système que ça soit (sauf windows ? ^^) et j'ai déjà changé les comptes d'utilisateur, l'ancien admin avait un MDP alors j'en ai refais une admin et j'ai viré l'autre ... (peut-être un peu vite ..)

merci !


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2009)

euuuuh
PAS DE CD?


maaaaal barrré
(très)

car comme dit plus haut ces bestioles grises sont INDISPENSABLES

ne PAS les avoir
*1 te bloque
tu ne peux pas reinstaller l'OS par exemple
ou
verifier que le hardware est OK ( cd gris apple hardware test)

*2 est un signe
- d'utilisateur précédent top négligent entrenant pas sa machine
( et perdant les cd )
voire machine avec des défauts masqués

-voire de machine volée
(un classique)

certains te diraient 
oui mais bon c'est du très vieux matosse , les cd ca se perd , matosse de boulot récupéré en mode express, achat dans une brocante,  blablablabla 

il n'empêche

 pour une première approche tu démarres avec des handicaps d'entrée

--
d'où vient ce mac?

exiger les cd du vendeur

et sinon il te faudra partir en chasse de support physique d'OS compatible
 voire du jeu complet pour ta machine
( car bien entendu les AHT sont specifiques aux modeles, dans ton cas de AHT 1.0  À 1.2.2 selon modele)

ou annuler la vente


----------



## Heatflayer (24 Octobre 2009)

L'iMac provient d'une dame assez agée, c'est une personne de sa famille qui lui avait donné pour que ses petits fils jouent avec. Elle m'a vendu l'iMac clavier et souris pour 20euros, donc je n'ai pas fais mon difficile, surtout que c'était un système Panther installé ...


----------



## pascalformac (24 Octobre 2009)

ok
classique

essayer de remonter la filière, on ne sait jamais, le donateur  a peut etre tout ca dans un tiroir
(assez probable qu'il n'y ait pas pensé)


 mettre la main sur un OS compatible ( et l'AHT dédié à ton modele) pourrait etre  un parcours difficile
( ca a 10 ans)


----------



## Heatflayer (24 Octobre 2009)

Je vais tenter de récupérer les CD, ceci dis je ne pense pas que cela va être tâche facile ... 
Sinon en dehors de ça, les barettes de ram, ça peut se trouver quelque part ? (en dehors d'un brocanteur ^^)


----------



## Invité (25 Octobre 2009)

Pour la Ram, il y a l'excellent OWC.
En ce moment avec la parité /$ t'as 1Go (2*512Mo) pour moins de 60 avec le port !


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2009)

les sites abondent
un autre fiable ( france)

macway
http://www.macway.com/fr/path/21/memoire-ram.html?submitButton_x=60&submitButton_y=10

A noter 
tu peux prendre une bande passante cadencée  superieure ( plus de choix ici )
 , la fréquence concretement  utilisée sera celle de ton mac


----------



## Heatflayer (25 Octobre 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses. Je pense éventuellement passer a 512Mb (ou 384Mb), mais la priorité reste le fonctionnement d'iTunes et du son. J'espère que la dame me donnera les CD d'install de Panther et pas de Mac OS 9 ...

-- edit --

Quelle fréquence serait la plus adaptée selon vous ?


----------



## pascalformac (25 Octobre 2009)

de ce que je sais c'est ...annexe
( ce que m'avait d'ailleurs redit un gars de chez... macway)

il y a les explications top geeks  sur divers sites

--
Les imacG3 etaient tous livrés avec cd gris OS9
(sauf les tous derniers)
et tu auras les cd de l'OS panther en sup


----------



## Heatflayer (26 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde. Je viendrai rafraichir le post quand j'aurai les CD, ou quand j'aurai trouvé un quelconque support de réinstallation ! Merci de votre aide


----------



## Heatflayer (31 Octobre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! Je n'ai toujours pas trouvé les CD d'installation du système, mais le problème que je rencontrais au niveau du son n'est plus d'actualité ! =) ! Il m'a demandé si je voulais effectuer une mise a jour (peut-être un driver de son ?), et depuis l'installation le son est de retour ! Voilà, si quelqu'un rencontre ce soucis, il faut faire des mises à jour !


----------



## Sushiwa (31 Octobre 2009)

Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut mais j'ai trouvé cette boutique sur eBay qui vend a prix vraiment cassé (22 pour 1Go FDP inclus) des barrettes de ram compatibles avec les iMac G3. Comme je viens d'en acquérir un je vais en acheter pour voir ce que ça donne.

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180398344031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId


----------



## Invité (31 Octobre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que ça vaut mais j'ai trouvé cette boutique sur eBay qui vend a prix vraiment cassé (22 pour 1Go FDP inclus) des barrettes de ram compatibles avec les iMac G3. Comme je viens d'en acquérir un je vais en acheter pour voir ce que ça donne.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180398344031&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT#shId




Si elles sont compatibles, c'est un vrai bon plan. OWC a du soucis a se faire !!!


----------



## Heatflayer (1 Novembre 2009)

Tiens c'est marrant, je regardais les mêmes en me posant la question de les prendre ou non ! Bon ben, j'attendrai de tes nouvelles Sushiwa


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir, je me permets de vous demander, au passage, quelle version de Safari je pourrais au mieux installer, car je n'arrive pas à accéder à YouTube, entre autres, Safari plante instinctivement. Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

le dernier compatible panther est safari1.3.2

et le plantage est sans doute du au flash , pas au navigateur
là aussi gaffe
-
de toutes facons ne pas perdre de vue que panther est ""obsolete"


----------



## Sushiwa (2 Novembre 2009)

J'ai commandé la RAM, ça devrait arriver dans 2 semaines.
Sinon vous pensez que sur un iMac DV 400Mhz avec 1Go de ram tiger tournera "convenablement" ? Safari 4 passera ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

Sushiwa a dit:


> Sinon vous pensez que sur un iMac DV 400Mhz avec 1Go de ram tiger tournera "convenablement" ? Safari 4 passera ?


y a des archives là dessus...
=>recherche avancée


----------



## Heatflayer (2 Novembre 2009)

La dernière réponse m'interpèle, je pourrais installer un Tiger sous mon G3 500MHz ?


----------



## pascalformac (2 Novembre 2009)

Heatflayer a dit:


> La dernière réponse m'interpèle, je pourrais installer un Tiger sous mon G3 500MHz ?


c'est la partie 
faire une recherche avancée qui t'interpelle?
:rateau:
c'est là
 MacGeneration - Recherche dans les forums


----------



## Invité (2 Novembre 2009)

J'ai Tiger qui tourne assez correctement sur deux G3@350.
Un iMac avec 768Mo (1*512 + 1*256) de Ram, et un G3 B/B avec 896Mo de Ram. (3*256 + 1*128)


----------



## Heatflayer (5 Novembre 2009)

Super ! Je vais peut-être pencher pour un Tiger alors  ! Apple n'en distribue plus je suppose ..., va donc falloir chercher sur ebay ?


----------



## pickwick (5 Novembre 2009)

Heatflayer a dit:


> Super ! Je vais peut-être pencher pour un Tiger alors  ! Apple n'en distribue plus je suppose ..., va donc falloir chercher sur ebay ?



oui on en trouve, à tous les prix sur ebay et ricardo.ch, attention à n'acheter que les DVD ou CD NOIRS qui ne sont pas liés à une machine particulière.


----------



## Heatflayer (6 Novembre 2009)

Merci du conseil  J'ai été aujourd'hui dans un Bemac, question de SAV, j'en profite pour déconseiller le Bemac de Mulhouse ....... Bref, et bien je peux vous dire qu'un vendeur ne m'avait jamais rit au nez quant à un vieux matériel, j'ai été grandement surpris ... ça fait tout drôle.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Novembre 2009)

pas clair
on t'a ri au nez ou au contraire t'as été surpris du bon acceuil?


----------



## Heatflayer (6 Novembre 2009)

pardon, oui un vendeur m'a rit au nez quand je lui ai demandé des conseils pour un iMac G3, dans une enseigne Bemac. Tant pis, ils viennent de perdre un client. Ca lui paraissait peut-être inhumain qu'un jeune de 18 ans n'ai pas les moyens de se payer un macbook -_-


----------



## Invité (6 Novembre 2009)

Bah, il y a plein de crétins dans le monde 
En règle générale, c'est simplement parce qu'ils ne connaissent pas les réponses à tes questions ! :mouais:


----------



## pascalformac (7 Novembre 2009)

et ce n'est pas propre à cette enseigne

ou même à cette marque ou même ce produit

tu vas chez un vendeur Citroen  et tu demandes un conseil pour un souci avec une 2CV
ben le mec il ne sait pas


----------



## Heatflayer (20 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir tout le monde ! Alors, des nouvelles de la ram ?


----------



## Sushiwa (1 Décembre 2009)

Bon ben après 1 mois d'attente je n'ai toujours rien reçu. J'ai contacté le vendeur et j'ai été remboursé immédiatement c'est déjà ça...
Je vais essayer de voir si je peux pas le convaincre de me renvoyer la commande en express.


----------



## Invité (1 Décembre 2009)

Ah, OWC garde une longueur d'avance ! :love:


----------



## Sushiwa (2 Décembre 2009)

Bon il m'a répondu que d'envoyer en express depuis Hong Kong ça coutait vraiment trop cher par rapport a la valeur de la commande. Mais il m'a dit qu'en ce moment ça mettait super longtemps pour que les colis arrivent en France. Apparemment un acheteur français lui a dit qu'il avait reçu sa commande après 45 jours. Donc je recevrait peut être la RAM. En tout cas si je la reçois je ne l'aurai pas payé


----------



## Invité (2 Décembre 2009)

Bah, c'est vrai qu'avec eux c'est toujours "gift", donc pas de remboursements et des délais qui peuvent être très long (pour la France).
Mais j'ai toujours reçu ce qu'on ma envoyé. Une fois après une cinquante de jours aussi. Je n'y croyais plus


----------



## Sushiwa (3 Décembre 2009)

Ben si justement : j'ai été remboursé. C'est pour ça que je dis que si jamais je reçois ma commande quand même, je ne l'aurai pas payé


----------



## Sushiwa (10 Décembre 2009)

Hop je fais remonter le topic pour vous dire que j'ai ENFIN reçu la ram. Je l'ai reçu presque 40 jours après qu'elle soit expédiée (vieux motard que jamais ^^). La bonne nouvelle c'est que ça ne m'aura pas couté 1 centime. Ça peut être une bonne alternative pour les gens intéressés par les produits de cette boutique : délais (inter)minables mais remboursement avant la réception. Je ne suis pas certain de la légalité de la chose (en gros c'est l'assurance de Hong Kong Post qui vous paye) mais ça marche ^^

Je n'ai pas l'iMac sous la main pour pouvoir l'installer mais les étiquettes dessus correspondent. Je vous donnerai plus de nouvelles ce week end quand elles seront en place.


----------



## Invité (10 Décembre 2009)

Cool si elles fonctionnent ! 

Moins cool, le délai !


----------



## Heatflayer (10 Décembre 2009)

En voilà une bonne nouvelle ! J'attends donc la constatation avant l'achat


----------



## Sushiwa (11 Décembre 2009)

Voila je viens de les installer et ça marche ! Enfin ça n'a pas marché du premier coup. Au début il ne les détectait pas donc j'ai du les enlever et essayer plusieurs combinaison avec une ancienne/une nouvelle barrette et au bout du dizième essai environ, il a enfin reconnu mon 1Go de ram. Je dois dire que par rapport a mes 182Mo minable d'avant, c'est le jour et la nuit ^^
Je m'en vais de ce pas installer Tiger pour pouvoir enfin bénéficier d'un navigateur récent.


----------

